# i'm new in here..my car nissan sentra b13



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m168/thomasb13/b13w.jpg


http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m168/thomasb13/b13e.jpg


http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m168/thomasb13/b13.jpg


http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m168/thomasb13/b13x.jpg


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I always love this front bumper style.Don't know why we have a big plain version one.Found one of this bumper on ebay but cost a decent $600 to get it shipped to the states...


----------



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

it is easy get in my country ( malaysia ) price about 100us doller ( RM3500++)
but this bumper is japan spec and original have no lip..that lip is for custom make from other car!!!
that pics was just finished paint job (honda type r white)


----------



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry all price is RM350++


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

You can get this bumper in Mexico too. It's found in the newer limited edition Nissan Tsuru B13 models.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i like it alot ! bumper does look very nice and the white rims look great on it !


----------

